
Show HN: VHDL pseudo random number tutorial - chclau
Six chapter tutorial - Pseudo random number generation with VHDL, Vivado and Matlab:<p>1. Initial LFSR code<p>2. LFSR testbench<p>3. Upgrading the LFSR code (using symbolic constants, etc.)<p>4. Exporting the VHDL simulation data to files<p>5. Checking the data with Matlab algorithms<p>6. Analyzing the output data with Matlab (FFT)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.blogspot.co.il&#x2F;2017&#x2F;04&#x2F;pseudo-random-generator-tutorial.html
======
brudgers
It would probably be better to create a regular submission for the URL.

~~~
chclau
Thanks for your comment but this is a tutorial that people can actually try
out, change, and learn from. All the sources are released at github. Why is it
not fit for Show HN in your opinion?

~~~
brudgers
Because the link is not clickable.

~~~
chclau
Ah OK well I will do in a few days... Don't want to SPAM. Thanks

~~~
brudgers
I suspect it would be ok to do so whenever, but talking with mods using the
|contact| link is an alternative.

